# DCX-2496 setup software?



## redliner (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm trying to setup my dcx with my laptop and can't locate the software on the Behringer site. It looks like they redid their web site. Can someone supply me a link? Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't know they changed the site. It's quite different.

I can't seem to find that editor software anywhere.

Looks like you'll have to send them an e-mail and let them know.......

brucek


----------



## jhaseley2002 (Jan 30, 2008)

hello all my first post
i recently purchased a dcx also and couldnt find the software on the web site. i called them and customer service was able to e mail me a zip file of the software they were very helpful and quick about it i say this cause im like a little 38 year old kid wanting to play with his new toy :hissyfit:

jeff


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there, 

If you haven't managed to get a copy yet, PM me and I will email it to you (ver 1.16, which was current as of a Dec 25, 2008).

Have a good night!


----------



## cinema mad (Jan 28, 2007)

I thought Ver 1.16a was the most recent ?? no...

Cheers....


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

cinema mad said:


> I thought Ver 1.16a was the most recent ?? no...
> 
> Cheers....


Perhaps, but the one I have is marked as 1.16 in the .zip, the extracted directory and the program itself under Help->About. I downloaded this from their site sometime shortly after Christmas 2008. If there's a newer one, I'll be happy to have it, even though I haven't had any troubles with the one I've been using.


----------



## cinema mad (Jan 28, 2007)

Not that it matters but On the Behringer web site for the DCX it states that Ver 1.6a is the latest, I just checked.....

Cheers...


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I got 1.16a if anyone want it.


----------

